# Too many snails?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

In my 10 gallon I have 47 small gold mystery snails,11 big brown mystery snails,1 blue mystery snails,1 albino mystery snail, and 1 tiny trapdoor snail. The gold snails are no longer then the tip of my pinkie,the brown snails are about 1-1.5 inch,the blue is about 1 inch, the albino snail is about 1.5 inch, the trapdoor snail is about .5 inch. Before you say anything I must say something. All of these snails except the blue,albino mystery, and the trapdoor were unexpected babies. What should I do? I have a 20 gallon high I could put some of the snails in.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

big b said:


> What should I do? I have a 20 gallon high I could put some of the snails in.


What should you do... Guess that depends on what you want. If you like snails, do nothing. Snails are hermaphrodites (neither male nor female) and so can breed at will. Feed them and they breed like crazy. Don't feed them and... less snails. Also, just FYI they will eventually reach a natural maximum population. In other words, how much is there to eat!?!

If you think you have too many, (that's my guess) you only have (IMHO) one real option. Scrape 'em off the glass and get rid of them. As I mentioned above, they need food so you can slow down the process by reducing the amount available but that won't stop them completely so you mat also want to consider putting a fish that eats snails in there with them. A goldfish would work well. They eat anything, are very hardy and cheap too. Anyhoo, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I can trade in 2 dozen of the little gold snails at my lfs.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

big b said:


> I can trade in 2 dozen of the little gold snails at my lfs.


Perfect! k:


----------

